# PaulS Shop  - continued....



## PaulS (Jan 12, 2011)

The "Enforcer" is for when I turn out parts that don't appear to have been "made on purpose".
I actually cut that hammer out, many years ago, by hand, with a "fire-axe" - much younger then!!

The other 3 pictures depict what I do when I'm not so busy!!


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't understand how you can work in such a filthy shop!!! ;D
Seriously you need to organize those papers on your desk, they throw the whole picture out! 

That is some awesome work and an amazing jewellers lathe set up!
I am very jealous!!!

Is that tiny part for a watch?

Andrew


----------



## PaulS (Jan 12, 2011)

Andrew

Yep, the tiny part is what is referred to as a staff. It carries the balance wheel - the oscillating critter you see moving in an arc when viewing a running mechanical movement. 
I couldn't locate a NOS replacement, so, this one had to made - the old fashioned way!

You've also uncovered one of the dilemmas for a photographer!! That is, "just how much of this do I want to own up to!". Thank goodness for cropping.............keeps everyone thinking that my shop is in great shape!!

Paul


----------



## 4156df (Jan 14, 2011)

Paul,

Very impressive work area and work. 

Is it a common thing for watchmakers to mount the lathe at a diagonal like that?

Dennis


----------



## PaulS (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennis,

Actually I've never seen another setup with the lathe at that diagonal.
It's a setup that fits me. 
Normally, that collet box wouldn't be where it is pictured, my left forearm would be there.
I keep my right arm fairly loose, and my left arm/hand supports the right. The bench is low enough to keep my right arm at a "normal" position, so I don't develop any "quivers".
And for height, the boom microscope keeps me upright enough to be in a more "natural" position. 
It's all about comfort, which plays out in to steadiness.
Most of the time, I use a "graver" - tool similar to what woodworkers use to turn wood with by hand. Of course mine are somewhat smaller!

As the pictures show, I'm all about keeping that "creature comfort" - all the stands for the various equipment I made so that I could stand, not stoop, except for the Grizzly lathe - and so far, it's not a problem.
My backup is the barstool, and it gets used!

Paul


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Great pictures all around Paul, in the and the first thread too. I am betting that microscope gets lots of use as well for those small watch parts!! Thanks for sharing your shop with us.

Bill


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 15, 2011)

So...ummm...you'll be making the world's smallest V10 IC engine now? ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jan 15, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> So...ummm...you'll be making the world's smallest V10 IC engine now? ;D



Wow...........that "almost" sounds like a challenge!!

Doable? Very much so.............but, probably not something I'll attempt!!

Have I started on a "project" yet? No. Still contemplating the choices I see. Being retired allows that luxury!!
After years of "answering to customers", I'm trying hard to get in to the "hobby" mode!

Paul


----------

